# Suntour Raidon 32Boost LOR-DS, 1 1/8" steerer 120mm



## Grayduff (28 Nov 2018)

Very new to this BUT cant find any info on what PSI setting on forks and what sag setting any help appreciated


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Nov 2018)

PSI is irrelevant. Pump it hard/soft enough so that you achieve 25% sag.

On your fork, that would thus be whatever pressure is required for 32mm of sag.


----------



## Grayduff (28 Nov 2018)

Yellow Saddle said:


> PSI is irrelevant. Pump it hard/soft enough so that you achieve 25% sag.
> 
> On your fork, that would thus be whatever pressure is required for 32mm of sag.


Perfect thank you :-)


----------

